# What would you do to those who are cruel to animals?



## Treacle (Nov 11, 2020)

https://petrescuereport.com/2020/po...rt-of-cat-tied-to-firework-and-shot-into-air/
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ats-killed-animal-cruelty-rspca-b1720982.html

I was in tears. I would like to strap a firework to them and let it go off but I should not lower myself to their level of inhumanity and I would be prosecuted. I have seen a number of crime programmes that have looked at the behaviour of serial criminals (and others) who have abused animals in their childhood and I am of the opinion rightly or wrongly that some who abuse animals are capable of more serious crimes in later years. 
What drives these individuals to harm and what can be done? Is it the upbringing, do they have some  mental issues, are they born evil?  Have 'they' been desensitized through TV, Video games etc etc.  Any thoughts here ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

Oh, Tre... I'm afraid there isn't a punishment in my books that would be harsh enough for such!

And nothing as far as punishment goes would be off the table for me!


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 11, 2020)

When I was a child in the late 60s I remember going to School the morning after Guy Fawkes Night and finding a small terrier 
type dog obviously in it's death throes with blood coming out of every orifice because some piece of  had pushed
a fire cracker inside this poor dog's rectum and lit said fire cracker....I could not believe what had been done to this animal
I found the Teacher on yard duty who realised the poor animal had thankfully succumbed and she covered the dog
The Police were called and the poor animal taken away and assembly that morning was very sad
A Primary School has a very good 'grapevine' and it did not take long for word to get around


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

Society isn't on it's way down the toilet, it's already gone.


----------



## rgp (Nov 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, Tre... I'm afraid there isn't a punishment in my books that would be harsh enough for such!
> 
> And nothing as far as punishment goes would be off the table for me!



 Agree 100%


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2020)

I can't abide any type of animal cruelty. It's like torturing a human infant to me. What would I LIKE to do?? Introduce them to my flensing knife.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 11, 2020)

Agree. when we were in the Agrodome in New Zealand, they had a bunch of sheep on display. There was an idiot pulling on a sheep's ears. we went over to him and asked how would he like it if we pulled on his ears.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 11, 2020)

I would do exactly whatever the person did to the animal only a little slower so they really got the message. 
I guess you could call that an eye for an eye.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't ask.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 11, 2020)

I would hope that the experience teaches that individual compassion, kindness....and *remorse*.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I would do exactly whatever the person did to the animal only a little slower so they really got the message.
> I guess you could call that an eye for an eye.


I agree, I would do exactly to the abusive human what they did to the animal.....nothing less.  IMO, that would curb such abuse cases against animals....eye for an eye.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2020)

I just can't bring myself to read/join the discussion on this subject, but I can say I would report them to the police.

If I had the people I had when I was younger, they'd be in the hospital.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 11, 2020)

Treacle said:


> What drives these individuals to harm and what can be done? Is it the upbringing, do they have some mental issues, are they born evil? Have 'they' been desensitized through TV, Video games etc etc. Any thoughts here ?


They may very well have been born evil.

I've seen some folks like that....very young.....and older

Not good people
They have the capability to talk about offing someone, and in the same sentence, getting their dry cleaning done

The young ones just torture lesser beings

It's tempting to do the eye for an eye thing
But, the right thing is to put them away


----------



## Ronni (Nov 11, 2020)

I haven’t read any of the other replies. But my response to the question posed by the OP is the same now as it’s been foe the past 30+ years.....do the same to the a user as he/she has done to the poor animals. I feel the same punishment should be meted out to pedophiles and those who abuse children. 

Understand I’m not normally “an eye for an eye” type person, but I will happily make an exception for these particular lowlife folk.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 11, 2020)

As if there isn't enough suffering in the world...would be the last thing they'd hear before the lights went out.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

https://www.in-cumbria.com/news/18839771.mp-backing-animal-cruelty-law/

Still too light a sentence but I would add that any individual who harms an animal must NEVER NEVER be allowed to own an animal for the rest of their life. 
I would be interested to know the legislation in your country.

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2020)

Animal abusers should have to spend time in prison, just the same as if they abused a human being. 

I agree with Treacle that they should also never be allowed to own an animal, ever.


----------



## rgp (Nov 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I just can't bring myself to read/join the discussion on this subject, but I can say I would report them to the police.
> 
> If I had the people I had when I was younger, they'd be in the hospital.




  "I just can't bring myself to read/join the discussion on this subject"

 And yet .........
"but I can say I would report them to the police.

If I had the people I had when I was younger, they'd be in the hospital."

  ??


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 12, 2020)

Animals are people too.  Any one who abuses them needs to be subjected to the same punishment they would be receive if they were cruel to humans.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 12, 2020)

I like animals. So I'm biased on how I'd treat abusers. I know there's a difference between killing a human , and killing a cat. But if someone killed my pet cat for sport, I wouldn't be able to see the difference.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 12, 2020)

Uh, Guillotine?
(just kidding!)
If they hurt animals, maybe they are not aware of the harm they are doing.
Someone needs to explain to them so they understand, and can change their reactions.
I should add: IMO


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 12, 2020)

Dirt nap.    
Most times you'll find these sort of people eventually move up to doing harm to humans. So..... preemptive measure's are in order.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 12, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, I would do exactly to the abusive human what they did to the animal.....nothing less.  IMO, that would curb such abuse cases against animals....eye for an eye.


Just bear in mind who banned fox hunting in Germany, for a moment, and I have to bear in mind a young girl who would never have been cruel to any animal, who nonetheless said all the dogs in the world should be put on an island and then bombed, (hard to believe from such an innocent, who has grown into a wonderful, caring person, working in a profession caring for others) .

Deliberate cruelty is of course,beyond the pale, but as Gandhi pointed out, "an eye for an eye leads to the whole world becoming blind".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Just bear in mind who banned fox hunting in Germany, for a moment, and I have to bear in mind a young girl who would never have been cruel to any animal, who nonetheless said all the dogs in the world should be put on an island and then bombed, (hard to believe from such an innocent, who has grown into a wonderful, caring person, working in a profession caring for others) .
> 
> Deliberate cruelty is of course,beyond the pale, but as Gandhi pointed out, "an eye for an eye leads to the whole world becoming blind".


Well, not sure what your point really is, I don't have to bear in mind anything about fox hunting in Germany.  Also, I don't care about this girl who wants to put all the dogs in the world on an island and bomb them.  If this person exists, she was a lunatic at her young age and the only good thing is she allegedly grew out of it.  She is caring for people, but what does she still feel about killing all dogs?  I stand by my opinion, those who abuse defenseless animals should have exactly the same thing done to them. That would discourage animal abuse and torture, no doubt about it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Deliberate cruelty is of course,beyond the pale, but as Gandhi pointed out, "an eye for an eye leads to the whole world becoming blind".


IMO, Gandhi, is the only one who's blind.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> IMO, Gandhi, is the only one who's blind.


Its okay to think that and the man himself admitted to huge failings in himself as a husband as a young man, attempting to be far too controlling, but he moved on to help lead millions out of oppressive subjugation, whilst promoting none violence, admiring the USA, and if I'd read more of his autobiography I could tell you how he came to chuck away concerns for his own selfish interests.

As a Hindu he'd have reveered cows perhaps, so maybe he'd agree with you up until you start to promulgate violence, (though you don't, or can't really mean it, unless you're prepared to do the gouging out of eyes yourself!).


----------



## grahamg (Nov 12, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, not sure what your point really is, I don't have to bear in mind anything about fox hunting in Germany.  Also, I don't care about his girl who wants to put all the dogs in the world on an island and bomb them.  If this person exists, she was a lunatic at her young age and the only good thing is she allegedly grew out of it.  She is caring for people, but what does she still feel about killing all dogs?  I stand by my opinion, those who abuse defenseless animals should have exactly the same thing done to them. That would discourage animal abuse and torture, no doubt about it.


Its very easy to start chucking out comments about someone being a lunatic, and as far as I can remember there are lots of fairy stories about children doing nasty things aren't there, but as said above, if you're prepared to do the gouging out of eyes, or other means of torture you wish to see done yourself, perhaps you're on a winner, (whilst well on the way to l***cy I'd say, taking the whole world with you).

Stopping cruelty to animals provides many options, and some claim keeping any animal/dog as a pet is a form of animal cruelty, and I've seen large dogs kept indoors all day whilst their owners are out at work, looking pretty stressed, so there is progress to be made, I'd agree.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 12, 2020)

Works for me.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterboarding


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Its very easy to start chucking out comments about someone being a lunatic, and as far as I can remember there are lots of fairy stories about children doing nasty things aren't there, but as said above, if you're prepared to do the gouging out of eyes, or other means of torture you wish to see done yourself, perhaps you're on a winner, (whilst well on the way to l***cy I'd say, taking the whole world with you).
> 
> Stopping cruelty to animals provides many options, and some claim keeping any animal/dog as a pet is a form of animal cruelty, and I've seen large dogs kept indoors all day whilst their owners are out at work, looking pretty stressed, so there is progress to be made, I'd agree.


Okay grahamg, the girl who wants to put all dogs in the world on an island and bomb them is not a lunatic.   You have your own opinions and we obviously disagree.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 12, 2020)

What I'd like to  see done to such people isn't postable on a public forum.

Could we dial back the graphic discussions of cruelty, including what happened to that poor terrier in the early post?  We're supposed to be a friendly forum, not posting things that give others nightmares.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2020)

Not a pleasant thread. I'll pass.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 12, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Okay grahamg, the girl who wants to put all dogs in the world on an island and bomb them is not a lunatic.   You have your own opinions and we obviously disagree.


She was no lunatic, and having just put forward the idea of torturing human beings as a way forward, well, need I say more, (you'd have lived the girl if you'd have met her, and those daft ideas had something to do with her mother, though she wasn't mad before you jump to that conclusion!).

We don't disagree that animals should be taken care of well, and cherished as pets when you are lucky enough to have one, I think I posted pictures or video of my naughty border collie Des playing ball once outside on the farm, such an affectionate handful, (though quite a nightmare anywhere near a road etc., and now on a farm in Yorkshire).


----------



## grahamg (Nov 13, 2020)

I hope I wouldn't hurt a butterfly, oh wait a minute I might spray a caterpillar eating my cabbages, or a green fly. 

A friend of mine who is a bank manager, used to talk about his love of animals, especially when his families cat was killed, but woebetide you if you exceeded your credit limit by a few pounds or dollars, (a slight failing of mine, and his caring for animals didn't extended to mice entering his property, made worse perhaps by the loss of the cat).

If you've ever tried to report a case of animal cruelty in the UK you may run up against a few unexpected obstacles, as I did once, (ironically my dog Des caused neighbours to call the RSPCA to check him out when he first arrived on the farm, as he did bark quite a lot when be first arrived, but the fact he couldn't stop wagging his tail and being friendly when the inspector arrived, seemed to satisfy them all was well). 

However, maybe I was suspected of making a false report, or being malicious or something, but they refused to attend or investigate the report of animal cruelty I made, claiming they were short of officers to deal with it. A local government appointed veterinary surgeon refused to investigate the matter as well, and told me I'd get nowhere trying to persue it, (not what you expect, oh and the police were not interested either!).


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't know about any other states or places penalties but here in Ohio we have had Goddard's Law.  Goddard's Law was founded by Dick Goddard our beloved departed this year Meteorologist.  Dick loved animals and had adoption shows on tv for years.  The law here says that cruelty to animals is a felony with consequences.  In my opinion the penalty still is not enough for what is done to animals.

Personally, what I would do to someone who abuses animals is report them to the authorities.  What I'd really like to do you don't want to know!

The article is from 2016:
https://shelterme.tv/news/new-law-in-ohio-makes-animal-cruelty-a-felony/


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 14, 2020)

I once heard a noise outside my front door,and  opened the door to find two boys with their arms outstretched just about to grab my cat by the tail. I went ballistic. I have never before or since seen  the look of terror on those boys faces. They ran back down my path, looking back at me as though I was a demon from hell.
That gives an indication at how I feel about animal cruelty.
To answer the question, those who commit the worse crimes (which includes any form of animal cruelty) should be used in medical experiments instead of the innocent little creatures which are used now.
I read that Ian Brady used to enjoy torturing animals when he was younger, so it appears to be true that some people are just cruel by nature.


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2020)

I saw a tv show years ago where a gang of teenage boys captured a puppy and set him on fire in a park in AZ. It was a gang initiation thing. The pup survived and was adopted by the veterinary assistant who helped treat him. He required several surgeries and his tail had to be amputated. The boys were not caught. This is how bad some people can be. Punishment for such? I still like my flesing knife.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you all for the responses. I feel that I should have posed the question in a different way to avoid any upset or offence contained in some replies. However, I think there are common feelings on the subject matter.


----------



## Jim W. (Nov 21, 2020)

I believe they should be sentenced to have both of their hands surgically removed. Under anesthesia and in humane, sterile, operating room conditions.

Then warn them, next time will involve castration and removal of one eye.

And after that.....


----------



## grahamg (Nov 21, 2020)

Jim W. said:


> I believe they should be sentenced to have both of their hands surgically removed. Under anesthesia and in humane, sterile, operating room conditions.
> 
> Then warn them, next time will involve castration and removal of one eye.
> 
> And after that.....


You jest of course, but if not there is a country you could move to where such punishments can be witnessed for whatever crime it might be, disagreeing with someone important perhaps, though they're not yet beacons of enlightenment or democracy, but if you'll forego those things you'll find it heaven!   .


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 22, 2020)

Animal cruelty does tend to tug the heartstrings.

Football fans have generally never forgiven superstar Mike Vick for his involvement in a dogfighting ring, even after he did 21 months at Leavenworth and has since devoted time, money, and effort to fight animal cruelty.  He truly has rehabbed himself but the public doesn't forgive animal cruelty.

NFL star Donte Stallworth killed a pedestrian while DUI.  He faced 15 years but was sentenced to 30 days and served 24 days + two years of house arrest while being allowed to continue his career.  Very little public outcry.

NFLer Josh Brent was convicted of intoxication manslaughter in the death of his passenger after being clocked at 110mph in a 45mph zone.  Since that tragedy, he was involved in several other DUI incidents that required tasing by Officer Friendly.  Don't recall any reaction from the public.

Rae Carruth successfully hired a hitman to murder his baby momma and at the time told authoities to kill the baby she was carrying but the baby was saved.  Rae did 18 years and has since connected with his son -- hey let's give him an award (sarcasm off) -- but has never faced the public condemnation that Mike Vick has.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thank you all for the responses. I feel that I should have posed the question in a different way to avoid any upset or offence contained in some replies. However, I think there are common feelings on the subject matter.



Treacle you have posed the question in just the right way. Not controversial but candid on one of societies most emotionally impacting subjects akin to crimes against children and senior citizens who are easy prey to the sociopaths we all have suffer the presence of. This thread now has a life of it's own. Thanks for posting and GOD Bless.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.hsi.org

www.peta.org

https://olaw.nih.gov

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_mill

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dog_fighting_breeds

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Abandoned_animals


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.sharkonline.org/index.php/animal-cruelty/cruel-celebrities

www.awionline.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pit_bull

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruelty_to_animals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fund_for_Animal_Welfare

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alligator_wrestling


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.petpedia.co/animal-abuse-statistics/

www.humanesociety.org

https://anahop.blogspot.com/2010/12/10-celebrities-accused-of-mistreating.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Animal_cruelty_incidents

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humane_law_enforcement

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Animal_welfare_organizations_by_country

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti_whaling


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.doggiescare.com/celebrities-accused-animal-abuse/

www.ifaw.org

www.parmashelter.org/types-of-animal-abuse/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_(hunting)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Society_for_the_Prevention_of_Cruelty_to_Animals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animal_rights_advocates

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seal_hunting


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 23, 2020)

Scumbags abusing, kicking, and torturing animals! 

Should be able to scrub our world of such filth!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2020)

I am repeating myself here:

The laws for torturing/abusing animals should be the same as for torturing/abusing humans.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I am repeating myself here:
> 
> The laws for torturing/abusing animals should be the same as for torturing/abusing humans.


Should have their hands chopped off at the wrists!

Or for the bleeding-hearts of this world, severed surgically.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.catwelfareassoc.org

www.nhes.org

www.facebook.com/TheNHES/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Welfare_Act_of_1966

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Hunting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_of_discretionary_invasive_procedures_on_animals

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotlighting


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 23, 2020)

I am so sick and tired of today's namby-pamby "charges"!

The owner dragging the dog beside the car should be handed over to a mob of seething animal lovers!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.petakillsanimals.com/category/celebrities

www.farmsanctuary.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Welfare_Institute

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Animal_killing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Veterinary_procedures

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapping


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.fortheloveofthedogblog.com/category/news-updates/crimes-against-canines/burned-set-on-fire/page/8

www.animaloutlook.org/tag/celebrities

www.four-paws.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humane_Society_of_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_burning

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Newz_Kennels_dog_fighting_investigation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blast_fishing


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.wagbrag.com/celebrities-animal-abuse/8/

www.indiatimes.com/news/india/these-eight-cases-of-brutal-animal-cruelty-shows-how-much-we-have-failed-as-human-beings-500392.html

www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/724/text

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Animal_charities_based_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockfight

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoosadism

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humane_education


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.aspca.org

https://rspcasa.org.au/top-3-shocking-cases-2018/

www.dogster.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullfighting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Fish_and_Wildlife_Service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_rights


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

www.straypetadvocasy.org/PDF/AnimalCruelyLaws.pdf

www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/in-excess/201611/the-psychology-animal-torture

www.fws.gov

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_shelter

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_fighting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_slaughter

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marine_mammal_Protection_Act


----------



## Treacle (Nov 23, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Treacle you have posed the question in just the right way. Not controversial but candid on one of societies most emotionally impacting subjects akin to crimes against children and senior citizens who are easy prey to the sociopaths we all have suffer the presence of. This thread now has a life of it's own. Thanks for posting and GOD Bless.


Thank you @FastTrax


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thank you @FastTrax



Always a pleasure Treacle, always a pleasure. Enjoy Turkey Day.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 5, 2021)

Treacle said:


> What would you do to those who are cruel to animals?​


Chose one and do the right thing.






BTW: I've personally seen cruelty to animals.
* A young guy in the US holding a garter snake by its tail and holding it over a fire.
* Two young guys in Northern Ireland stoning a beached baby seal to death.
* One young guy in Northern Ireland killed a newborn kitten to death with one kick.
* Two young boys in Tunisia tormenting a monkey that was tethered to a chain. The next day I saw another one tormenting a young mentally handicapped man.
* Three newborn rabbits floating dead near the docks in Malta.
* Horses being beaten any day of the week in Egypt. Of course, their wives suffer the same treatment.

But your question is *"What would I do".* I called the cops at the beating of the baby seal and I told the Tunisians to stop torturing the monkey and the handicapped man, but other than that I did nothing.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Verisure (Aug 5, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> When I was a child in the late 60s I remember going to School the morning after Guy Fawkes Night and finding a small terrier
> type dog obviously in it's death throes with blood coming out of every orifice because some piece of  had pushed
> a fire cracker inside this poor dog's rectum and lit said fire cracker....I could not believe what had been done to this animal
> I found the Teacher on yard duty who realised the poor animal had thankfully succumbed and she covered the dog
> ...


Lit firecrackers in the bum appear to be a British tradition:

https://metro.co.uk/2014/01/10/what...-bum-seriously-regrets-it-afterwards-4257422/


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 9, 2021)

I would sit them down and join hands with them and discuss the many reasons all peoples should reach out to them for understanding then call an ambulance because they will need one.


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 12, 2021)

When my dad was in high school, a man he knew came back from wherever he was being trained. The man was now a Catholic priest, and my dad thought a lot of him and was planning to be a priest, too. Well, the priest killed a cat right in front of my dad, on purpose, and it happened so fast my dad couldn't save the cat.

My dad didn't become a priest, and we were never allowed to have a cat, or bring one into the house. He was so traumatized by that event that he could not stand to see a cat. He never talked about it. My mother told us kids when a beautiful gray cat seemed to be abandoned and we wanted to bring it home. That gray cat was the only cat I was ever around in my childhood.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 12, 2021)

chic said:


> I can't abide any type of animal cruelty. It's like torturing a human infant to me. What would I LIKE to do?? Introduce them to my flensing knife.


 "It's like torturing a human infant to me."   I think that is exactly the sentiment most of us feel.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2021)

I don't even want to think about torturing an infant.  What I've seen in my lifetime, is enough for me.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

I would try to make them *think* that cruelty to animals is not far from cruelty to humans and if I could do it, I would take the animal away or stand between the animal and the one trying to hurt it.


----------

